# Silicon Paper Alternative?



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm using Laser1 Opaque to transfer print on dark shirts. The instructions requires the use of silicon paper or dazzle-trans when heat pressing(see below).

*Is there a good regular paper/or any material alternative to silicon paper that I can buy in an office supply store, etc*.? I have consumed all the silicon paper included in the packing.

*Transfer with commercial heat press
*- Do NOT pre-heat t-shirt
- Remove paper backing from transfer film
- Tip: Tear paper backing slightly. About 1/8 inch for easy removal of paper backing
- Place imaged transfer film in desired position (FACE UP) on fabric
- Cover imaged transfer film with enclosed silicon paper (OR Dazzle-Trans for a glossy finish)
- Silicon paper can be used multiple times
- Press at 375 degrees using medium pressure for 20 seconds (reduce time if using Dazzle-Trans)
- Allow silicon/Dazzle-Trans to cool completely and peel when cool


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

You can try parchment paper, which is coated in silicone. It is available at most grocery stores.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you Jasonda, I will surely try that. Any other alternative? Will "onion skin" paper work?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> Thank you Jasonda, I will surely try that. Any other alternative? Will "onion skin" paper work?


I doubt onion skin paper would be good. Wax paper and regular (uncoated) kraft paper will probably also work, but parchment paper is designed specifically to withstand high temperatures so it would be the best thing to look for.


----------

